# HMS Sole Bay



## JanetMarsh (Nov 17, 2014)

Greetings everyone, I am trying to locate anyone who served on HMS Sole Bay in WW2. My dad served on this ship as a radar operator, and in the ward room July 1945 - January 1947 having previously served on HMS Wolfhound before it was sent to be scrapped. He will be 90 years old next year. I understand that there is a Sole Bay Association but their website appears inoperative. If anyone has any contacts I would be most grateful.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Janet, hope this helps -

http://www.forcesreunited.org.uk/namearchive/units/NavyNames/HMS-Solebay.html


----------

